# I found these before I believe their water bottles European.



## Mailman1960 (Jul 29, 2022)

Never found one with a mark, top says Gray I believe it's portable but not in English. Any ideas?


----------



## jwpevahouse (Jul 30, 2022)

British ginger beer bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 30, 2022)

These are generally referred to as English ale bottles.  I think the unmarked ones are generally thought to have contained beer rather than ginger beer.  Yours is marked Portobello, a neighbourhood in Edinburgh.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 30, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> These are generally referred to as English ale bottles.  I think the unmarked ones are generally thought to have contained beer rather than ginger beer.  Yours is marked Portobello, a neighbourhood in Edinburgh.


Giddy up.
Did you ever try out for Jeopardy.


----------



## UnderMiner (Jul 30, 2022)

Love old stoneware beer bottles. Curse the people from a century ago for not drinking more so I could find them near me!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 30, 2022)

*This is an ale bottle, made in Scotland, and imported to the USA filled with ale.
Portobello is a coastal suburb of Edinburgh in eastern central Scotland. It lies 3 miles (5 km) east of the city center, facing the Firth of Forth.  
Whoops!  CanadianBottles beat me to it.*


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 30, 2022)

Harry Pristis said:


> *This is an ale bottle, made in Scotland, and imported to the USA filled with ale.
> Portobello is a coastal suburb of Edinburgh in eastern central Scotland. It lies 3 miles (5 km) east of the city center, facing the Firth of Forth.*


Giddy up, I have a couple plain ones do people collect them.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 30, 2022)

*These ale bottles were imported in vast numbers, so they are pretty common.  I think I have one in a pint size that I brought back from Guyana just 'cause I hadn't seen that size before (the one on the right).



*


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 30, 2022)

Harry Pristis said:


> *These ale bottles were imported in vast numbers, so they are pretty common.  I think I have one in a pint size that I brought back from Guyana just 'cause I hadn't seen that size before (the one on the right).
> 
> View attachment 238782*





Harry Pristis said:


> *These ale bottles were imported in vast numbers, so they are pretty common.  I think I have one in a pint size that I brought back from Guyana just 'cause I hadn't seen that size before (the one on the right).
> 
> View attachment 238782*


Interesting, looks like a lot of labor went in to making these bottles.


----------



## butchndad (Jul 30, 2022)

Harry Pristis said:


> *This is an ale bottle, made in Scotland, and imported to the USA filled with ale.
> Portobello is a coastal suburb of Edinburgh in eastern central Scotland. It lies 3 miles (5 km) east of the city center, facing the Firth of Forth.
> Whoops!  CanadianBottles beat me to it.*


i want to *face the Firth of Forth*


----------



## jwpevahouse (Jul 31, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Never found one with a mark, top says Gray I believe it's portable but not in English. Any ideas?



Examples of pottery British ginger beer bottles


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 31, 2022)

jwpevahouse said:


> Examples of pottery British ginger beer bottles


Now that's the way a beer bottle should look.


----------



## willong (Aug 3, 2022)

butchndad said:


> i want to *face the Firth of Forth*


Ah, another alliteration aficionado perchance?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 3, 2022)

willong said:


> Ah, another alliteration aficionado perchance?


Say that 3 times real fast.


----------



## Len (Aug 3, 2022)

Harry P., CanadianBottles, and Mailman1960--our team delegation on Jeopardy! 

Highest ratings ever vs. anybody.!!

Btw, If you drive up to Edinburgh from England watch out for the "roundabouts." They're challenging if its your first experience driving on the left side of the road with the steering wheel being on the right*. Edinburgh is full of bagpipe music and has an underground history to the city. Yup, there be opportunities for bottles there. Edinburgh a great place!

*-Put a sign "Sorry, Americans." in the rear window and drive slow.

PS- May the Firth force be with you.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 3, 2022)

Len said:


> Harry P., CanadianBottles, and Mailman1960--our team delegation on Jeopardy!
> 
> Highest ratings ever vs. anybody.!!
> 
> ...


I'm all over that, but two yrs on the Autobahn I can hang.


----------



## Len (Aug 3, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I'm all over that, but two yrs on the Autobahn I can hang.


 Surely one of the most memorable experiences. Continue to live your best life and leave the grandkids larger shoes to admire/fill. Congrats!


----------



## forro (Aug 4, 2022)

The crock ale bottles are common but are very cool . They add interest and  variety to a collection and would really come in handy during a bar fight.  I have seen them sale for anywhere between 8 and 12 dollars and up to twenty five in a tourist town.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2022)

forro said:


> The crock ale bottles are common but are very cool . They add interest and  variety to a collection and would really come in handy during a bar fight.  I have seen them sale for anywhere between 8 and 12 dollars and up to twenty five in a tourist town.


I agree,they seem to clean up real good.


----------



## TROG (Aug 6, 2022)

The 3 bottles shown are from Australia and all were made in Australian potteries.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 6, 2022)

TROG said:


> The 3 bottles shown are from Australia and all were made in Australian potteries.


I haven't seen any estimates on age of the bottles.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 6, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I haven't seen any estimates on age of the bottles.


Bottles like yours were made for a while, I'd say roughly 1880s-1920s.  It can be harder to precisely date UK bottles because they weren't as quick to switch over to newer manufacturing techniques as the US glasshouses were.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 6, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> Bottles like yours were made for a while, I'd say roughly 1880s-1920s.  It can be harder to precisely date UK bottles because they weren't as quick to switch over to newer manufacturing techniques as the US glasshouses were.


As always, Giddy Up!!!


----------

